# Spend $200 in discretionary spending in April



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

$200 of "wants" this month. Last month I had a lot of extra expenses, but, to be fair, they were for car registration, oil change, and registering for a test. 

So for today I spent $13, but $10 of that was for weekly therapy appt. so I am doing okay.

4/1 - $15.49

Total - $15.49


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

okay. ... lets hear it for daaaave only spending $14 for today .


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/2 - $1.75

Total - $17.24


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Mail me the money, Dave. I am going clothes shopping before work today. I would have no problem spending it!! :b


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck, daaaaave.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/3 - $3.27

Total - $20.51


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/4 - $21.05 :fall 

Total - $41.56


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

so daaaave do you have any bills? do you live with others?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just spent 36 bucks at a bead store. These are words that I never thought would come out of my mouth. Has everyone figured out when there ill-advised extra tax rebate is going to arrive. DD/77 so end of May...yay.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

torlin said:


> so daaaave do you have any bills? do you live with others?


yes i have bills and a roommate. i am not counting any bills in this.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > so daaaave do you have any bills? do you live with others?
> ...


so is 200 your spending cash than?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/5 - $4.46

Total - $46.02


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

torlin said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > torlin said:
> ...


Yeppers


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/6 - $14.30

Total - $60.32


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> 4/6 - $14.30


what did you get?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

torlin said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > 4/6 - $14.30
> ...


Oh I actually bought The Feeling Good Handbook by Burns which is for my SA!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/7 - $3.25

Total - $63.57


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> 4/7 - $3.25
> 
> Total - $63.57


what did you get for 3.25 ?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

torlin said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > 4/7 - $3.25
> ...


um i got a coffee in the morning, and a coke from the vending machine at lunch


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/8 - $3.75

Total - $67.32


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/9 - $2.00

Total - $69.32


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/10 - $7.73

Total - $77.05


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/11 - $27.00

Total - $104.05


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what did you get for 2.00?

what did you get for 7.73?

what did you get for 27.00?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

torlin said:


> what did you get for 2.00?
> 
> what did you get for 7.73?
> 
> what did you get for 27.00?


coffee, parking, dinner, overpriced glass of wine because my friend who is unemployed and lives with his parents insists on going to upscale bars


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/12 - $9.10

Total - $113.15


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> 4/12 - $9.10
> 
> Total - $123.15


what did you get for 9.10?

getting closer to that 200 mark.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I had a coffee, pastry, and had to pay a $5 cover charge. 

The goal is to spend UNDER $200 so I am not doing good!!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/13 - $2.13

Total - $115.28


Good news! I spotted a math error so I have reduced the total by $10 and fixed the error!


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

I should keep track of my expenditures in a similar fashion. Are you currently employed or simply in school? 

Might want to cut down on the beverages, haha.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/14 - $1.25

Total - $116.53


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

83.47 until 200


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/15 - $4.02

Total - $120.57


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/16 - $15.80 (a guy I met called and we went out so at least i did something social)

Total - $136.37


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> (a guy I met called and we went out so at least i did something social)


interesting & exciting. what did you do?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

torlin said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > (a guy I met called and we went out so at least i did something social)
> ...


went to a bar, there were a lot of pretty girls there


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > daaaaave said:
> ...


did you find a girl to talk to?
did you find a girl to buy her a drink?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

no i didn't talk to any and i don't think it's wise to buy a girl you don't know a drink


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Neat idea for a goal by setting it up like this.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

daaaaave, would you mind if I did my own version of this, on SAS?

I'm sure it could help me become more frugal and careful.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah go ahead Slothrop

4/17 - $1.25

Total - $137.62


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/18 - $3.77

Total - $141.39

4/19 - $4.71

Total - $146.10


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/20 - $4.12

Total - $150.22


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/21 - $1.25

Total - $151.47

With 5 consecutive thrifty days, I am finally on pace to pull this off!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, you're making a good comeback.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/22 - $3.59

Total - $155.06


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> 4/22 - $3.59
> 
> Total - $155.06


just a few more days!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

44.94 / 8 more days left = 5.61 daily average to stay under $200

You've got this.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/23 - $3.25

Total - $158.31

Thanks for the encouragement, guys!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/24 - $1.86

Total - $160.17


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Are you going to splurge to get to $200 in the end, or will you just see how low you can go?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, if you break it down I am finally on pace to do this. I feel like I am being too cheap though and not doing enough fun stuff. I really need to stop blowing money on coffee and stuff, and spend it on social and tangible things.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/25 - $5.68

Total - $165.85


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

just 5 more days!

do you have a budget for the last few days left? are you gonna spend your last amount on a present if you make the mark?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/26 - $7.28

Total - $173.13


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

4/27?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> 4/27?


maybe hes snoozing on this day... hes behind ! lol


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/27 - $2.05

Total - $175.18

It looks like I am going to have some extra money to treat myself at the end of the month.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> It looks like I am going to have some extra money to treat myself at the end of the month.


yeah! what u gonna do ?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

torlin said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like I am going to have some extra money to treat myself at the end of the month.
> ...


i dunno, i dont think i will too much extra to do anything real extravagant, maybe buy a book lol


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/28 - $1.75

Total - $176.93

Only 2 days left and I still have $23 to spend! I know $5 of that is going to an event I am going to on Wednesday, but I should be able to treat myself to something too!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/29 - *$0.00*

Total - $176.93


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oooooh, a shut-out "perfect game." Nice one!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

4/30 - $5.00

Total - $181.93

I am going to spend my remaining $18.07 in the next few days as a reward!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

w00tness... what u gonna get ?


----------

